# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Servicios  SERVICIO DE DESHIDRATADO PARA FRUTAS Y HORTALIZAS

## Bruno Cillóniz

Estimados, ofrecemos servicio de deshidratado para frutas y hortalizas. Moderna planta ubicada en Piura, Perú, a pocos minutos del puerto de Paita. Cuenta con hornos, mesa y cortadores, carro de acero inoxidable y sala refrigerada de proceso.  *Proceso:* Recepción de materia prima - Selección - Corte - Aditivos - Preparación de bandejas - Túnel de deshidratación - Embalaje*Certificaciones:*  BRC / HACCP / ORGANICA *Informes y cotizaciones: Bruno Cillóniz*  *Telf:* 241-4422 Anexo 120* 
RPM:* (+51) 995-805-066  *Correo:* bcilloniz@agroforum.pe / ventas@agroforum.pe   1.jpg 2.jpg 3.jpgTemas similares: SERVICIO DE DESHIDRATADO Y MOLIENDA PARA HACER HARINA DE PLÁTANO CURSO DE DESHIDRATADO DE FRUTAS Y HORTALIZAS CURSO TEÓRICO PRACTICO DESHIDRATADO DE FRUTAS Y HORTALIZAS BUSCO SERVICIO DE DESHIDRATADO (aguaymanto) Servicio de Deshidratado y Molienda

----------

